# Broad faced sac spider - URGENT*****



## brittone05

Come on the arachnid people - I have found what I beleive to be a broad faced sac spider in my hall!!!!

I know that they range from America (New England) to Canada but am baffled why the heck I have one in my hallway!!

It is about 1" in length but I can't get good pics of it as I am terrified of spiders 

Anyone shed any other info on them please, I know they can bite and it can be a bit icky from them eating dead bugs and stuff.

Please tell me what I should do with it


----------



## C_Strike

As the weather is still pretty hostile,im gonna GUESS its mis identified, and actually is a UK species no offence, its jsut usually foreign imigrant spdiers hitch a lift with things, and turn up with itt not generally runnig around a house.. Though saying that stranger thigns have happened if you caught it, take some pics hehe
Would love to see it, if it really concerns you, i for one would be happy to take it from you. Will try and find info on them then see if there is any native species it could be smistaken for dont know these

This is the scientific name that came up after googled - Trachelas tranquillus
http://www.spiderzrule.com/spiderphotos04/spider11004.jpg









Could it be a Dysdera sp.?
These...
http://www.spiderzrule.com/spiders061/IMG_0455.JPG









I have one Dysdera in my room, meaning to get it sent off actually, woops!
Aswesome spids


----------



## SpiderGirl33

could it be a woodlouse spider?
http://entomology.unl.edu/images/spiders/dysdera1.jpg
If i was you, Id run out the house and never go back in again : victory:


----------



## brittone05

C Strike it is most definitely without doubt the 2nd pic you posted.

Gawwd my skin is crawling I bloomin hate spiders  

What should I do pleaseeeee

EDIT - hubby says it is more like the pic Spider Girl posted - please tell me it isn't hahaha

Shall try to get pics but I am sooo not good at getting near them 

EDIT AGAIN!!!! Apprently, they are botht he same species yus? Dysdera - regarless I want it gone please don't like them at allllll


----------



## C_Strike

brittone05 said:


> C Strike it is most definitely without doubt the 2nd pic you posted.
> 
> Gawwd my skin is crawling I bloomin hate spiders
> 
> What should I do pleaseeeee


British species in fact, just release it either in your house again (perish the thought! hehe) or outside. Thyer fascinating spids, hooge fangs to eat woodlouse.

@spidergirl - Beat ya to it:Na_Na_Na_Na: nur nur.. joke:lol2:

oh random thing, they only have 6 eyes too


----------



## C_Strike

http://entomology.unl.edu/images/spiders/dysdera2.jpg
hehe, sexy fangs ehh?


----------



## brittone05

OHHH I could NOT ever release it back in the house I am afraid - it is very lucky it didn't get squished on sight! (I try my best not to squish things I swear I do!)

Do they bite? They don't have any nasty stuff in thier bite do they? Do they build webs - strange that I am so terrified of them yet so fascinated right now too!


----------



## C_Strike

brittone05 said:


> OHHH I could NOT ever release it back in the house I am afraid - it is very lucky it didn't get squished on sight! (I try my best not to squish things I swear I do!)
> 
> Do they bite? They don't have any nasty stuff in thier bite do they? Do they build webs - strange that I am so terrified of them yet so fascinated right now too!


Youd be suprised, its the same with most phobics, huge interest none the less.

they dont build much web, though they do lay a little.
They are active hunters, and have immense jaws to penetrate the exo skeleton of the woodlouse it eats.
Dont get big spiders, but its reported to be one Uk species that can penetrate the skin.
I wouldnt imagine there is much potency to the venom as the jaws would surely suffice agains a woodlouse. They dont fight back or escape easily, only relying on the hard shell so the spider probably never needs to have potent venom. Stick it in a tub, and keep it moist, no need to open it..just walk and peek in occasionally and say 'ewww' lol
After a while youl probably feel a bit of an affinity to the spider:lol2:
stranger things have happend lol


----------



## SpiderGirl33

C_Strike said:


> @spidergirl - Beat ya to it:Na_Na_Na_Na: nur nur.. joke:lol2:


 :whip: :lol2: 


I had a pet woodlouse spider once  my mum released in the garden for some reason :?


----------



## gwinni

I just found and posted a link to one for sale on ebay!!!
Yeah they bite they're only native spid that can bite humans. I'm assuming other native ones bite just not got fangs strong enough to get through the skin. But these can wouldn't die from a bite or anything though i can imagine it being bloody sore!


----------



## gwinni

Beat me to it c-strike :lol2:!


----------



## brittone05

Well, little "Bert" the bloomin spider shall be going in the garden in a minute - after finding out that they like moist wood and stuff to find likkle woodlouse in, he or she can bog off and live up the garden in our wood pile!!!!

Thanks for the advice folks and thanks C Strike for the evil fang pic - shall have nightmares now hehehe


----------



## C_Strike

Woodlouse spider - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> . Their venom is not generally dangerous; however, in very rare occurrences it can be fatal as a result of an allergic reaction if medical attention is not administered.


Wow if its true!
OMG! wonder how true that is..probably a load of cock and bull.


----------



## gwinni

They have got pretty inpressive fangs. But i think they look like a big tick!! And i don't like ticks!


----------



## brittone05

Well I don't like them full stop hehehe Just kind of shocked me as I am used to the white bummed (is it called a thorax that fat bit?) jumping spiders who live under the decking and the normal run of the mill house spiders - stay away from me and I am fine. But this thing looks oddly shaped, is a odd colour and was kind of slow and looked half drunk haha


----------



## the-reptile-mafia

I found a woodlouse spider yesterday and kept it for the night, it was acting like a baboon spider rearing up and flicking its fangs, i dont know if theyre called chelicrae on these :S any way i got bit 4 times, shows how much shit i would be in if that was a real baboon XD


----------



## GRB

You can actually be bitten by other UK species of spider; even garden orb weavers can bite (I know, ive been bitten - I tried it to see if they can indeed bite). Its just a mild itching sensation at worst. 

House spiders can also bite, but again, you have to be unlucky at best to be bitten, or handling them in such a way as to expose your skin to their tiny fangs. 

Dysdera are great. Bizarre how little people seem to have seen them, I see them all the time.


----------



## Becky

My friend was bitten by a garden spider, was in his glove. He reacted really bad to it and couldn't work for 4 years!! Was in and out of hospital. Still not right now.

and one of my girly friend was bitten by a house spider and she got scars from the fangs on her thumb :lol2:


----------



## GRB

Its always difficult to assess the effects of spider bites - a big study for the american lancet found that a lot of bites were mis diagnosed, and worse, they concluded that in some spider species, the venom was not even the culprit - the puncture wounds either acted as a conduit for bacteria, or the reaction was due to secondary infection.


----------

